# Sand type for outdoor arena



## Kdaye (Aug 1, 2018)

I am adding sand to a previous arena on the property I just bought. Right now it’s just been leveled out. The local dealer has four different kinds to choose from. They are Agricultural bedding sand, septic sand, concrete sand and highway sand. I am not looking for anything fancy just want something that would be okay for some light riding in. 

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Coarser sand used for construction would be better...
But if it was me I would ask the dealer to show you and explain the differences of _their sand products._
You want sand that drains well, does not move excessively nor pack for a riding ring.
You also want it to be cost friendly...
You will be needing a considerable amount of sand as it doesn't go as far as we so wish. :frown_color:

:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## Kdaye (Aug 1, 2018)

That definitely makes sense. I wanted to get a top two or three to ask for pricing on. I was thinking maybe the septic sand as it is specially designed for good drainage. Thank you so much for your help! Gives me a good idea what to ask them when I go look.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

First off what type of riding will you be doing? Secondly, what is there already and do you know what your base and sub base are? Sand comes in a range of sizes and three basic shapes (round, angular and sub angular. Different parts of the country have different names for the different grades. Beach sand will be rounded and angular sand is man made (crushed larger material). Sub angular is typically a mined quartz sand.You ideally want a sub angular sand that is evenly graded from larger particles to smaller particles. That offers drainage and a good footing. Round sand rolls and angular (or sharps) packs, neither offer a cushion. Sands that are not evenly graded (mixing large and small without the medium) causes issues as one size rises and the other sinks. Washed sand is one that gets pushed because it is not as dusty and other types but because the fines and silt/clay are rinsed off there is less traction and it doesn't compact well (you do want some compaction). If you can have your sand mixed then a high percent a sand sandy base with a washed pit sand could work well. You don't want more than 15% of your total mix to be fines but you don't want less than 5%. Sand is graded from .065(?) to 2.0mm - larger is consider gravel. That 85% should be evenly graded from smallest to largest. If you have an organic topsoil that can be added as filler too.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Good thread. I actually just went through all this 2 months ago. We are in the process of a building an indoor arena. I think a big key with this is to get footing that will work for what you want it to. Not all footings are created equal and they all offer all sorts of options. 
A good safe option is to with washed sand so it will allow good draining without getting as dusty or break down as quickly. 
Construction sand is for sure cost effective but of really low quality can be very dusty and will need regular replacement. I think your budget is what will ultimately help make the decision? For an 80 by 200 arena, you will need about $5500-$8000 CDN to cover an arena and thats with regular construction sand. 

I definitely recommend calling around to see whats out there. You might be able to get the cost down even more in your area depending on whats available. Make sure you get quotes that include delivery in it and BARGAIN.


----------

